# lecteur cd qui se ferme plus



## manustyle (10 Novembre 2003)

Mon collègue qui a un ibook G3/800 depuis quelques mois, a le tiroir du combo qui ne veut plus se fermer.

Ca ne veut pas s'enclencher, et l'on entend un bip aigue si l'on force.

Avez-vous déjà eu celà ? Que doit-il faire, le renvoyer chez Apple ? Il l'a acheté sur l'Applestore.

Merci


----------



## takamaka (10 Novembre 2003)

SAV ou Apple Care !


----------



## manustyle (11 Novembre 2003)

Dans le cas ou le lecteur interne et HS, peut-on s'en passer et se servir uniquement d'un graveur/lecteur externe firewire ? Y compris pour l'install. de l'OSX ?

Merci


----------



## pierrest (15 Décembre 2003)

J'ai le même problème avec un ibook 500 cd/rw, le tiroir s'ouvre inopinément, il faut mettre un blocage physique(pressepapier, main...) pour pouvoir travailler avec le CD. Et  je suis plus sous garantie...


----------

